# Yummy salad dressing



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Just made a great dressing - okay, I copped it from Cheryl Thomas on FoodTV!:blush: 


Orange Vanilla Vinaigrette

1 cup orange juice
1 vanilla bean, split
1 clove garlic, minced
1/4 cup Japanese rice wine vinegar
1/2 cup EVO
salt/pepper

Put OJ in a saucepan. Scrape seeds from vanilla bean, and add seeds and pod to OJ. bring to a simmer and reduce by 2/3; remove and let cool, then strain. In a bowl, mix OJ, vinegar, and garlic; add oil slowly and whisk; salt and pepper to taste.

Served on a salad of - 

Arugula, sliced avocado, sliced mango, sliced red onion. 

Soooo good!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

OOOoooooooo, sounds yummy! Thanks for sharing.:bounce:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Wow Marmalady!!!

What about a pinch of cumin in the sauce?


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Sounds good, A - I'll have to try it!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Don't Marmalady!!!

It's not good I have just tried it for our dinner salad...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Sounds similar to a dressing I make only I start with OJ concentrate....other than that it looks the same! Love it with bibb or baby greens, hearts of palm, roasted pecans and orange slices...good with tarragon too.


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

this sounds so awesome, I'm going to make it for dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Is there a substitute for the vanilla bean? Like maybe pure vanilla extract? How much? My supermarket doesn't stock "exotic" products like vanilla beans.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

You could use extract but it won't be the same. the beans really get the flavor infused throughout the oj.

What market do you shop? I can't believe you can't find vanilla beans in Jersey!!!! Try King's in Verona or Hillsdale. or shop the net - Dean and Deluca mail orders; also are you familiar with Penzey's - my favorite spice source? www.penzeys.com


----------

